# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Archway

## zippo

Hi To all those out there,  
                  I would like to completely cover over a archway in my house.The house is eary 1990's construction/brick veneer.The archway is typical of that era made from plasterboard. I believe it is in a non load bearing wall, and measures just short of 1 meter accross the opening. I want to cover it /fill it in so as to give me a complete plaster board wall. No opening. Can anyone give me advice as how this can be done. Step by step instructions on the easiest way would be great. I understand that the arch way will have to be removed first. Is that correct? The total wall width is approx 2.5 meters.  
                            Any help would be appreciated. Cheers Zippo.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

How is is best done will depend on how it was constructed, and seeing as that is an unknown you could do the following and perhaps avoid doing damage without compromising the existing structure. 
The sides will have a frame so no problem there, it's the way the curve was constructed that may vary. 
I would use an angle grinder and cut through the sheeting to the timber frame about 20 mm from the edge on the wall side, this will allow you see the frame and if you only see frame and no great gaps it's a simple job. 
just make a frame, with noggins to fill the opening and nail to both sides top and bottom, cut sheets to fit, plaster and paint. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## jiggy

other option may be to sheet over the whole wall, depending on cornices etc, pics are always good.

----------


## zippo

ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting

----------


## zippo

Thanks to all who replied, 
                    I believe the arch shape is made by a piece of shaped light steel, bent and formed into an arch shape and attached  to the wall frame. Then plaster is attached and shaped.Do I need to expose this steel  support and remove it entirely thus re -shaping the arch back into a rectangular opening? Will there be a door shaped frame on all sides including the top once the plaster shaping the arch is removed? Should I then use framing timbers to form a support frame so I can nail plasterboard sheets to cover the opening.What about the floor at the bottom of the opening. Do I need to place a piece of timber and nail this into the floor to span the gap? I sent some photos of the archway I'm not sure if they went through. 
                              Thanks in advance Zippo.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Thanks to all who replied, 
>                     I believe the arch shape is made by a piece of shaped light steel, bent and formed into an arch shape and attached  to the wall frame. Then plaster is attached and shaped.Do I need to expose this steel  support and remove it entirely thus re -shaping the arch back into a rectangular opening? Will there be a door shaped frame on all sides including the top once the plaster shaping the arch is removed? Should I then use framing timbers to form a support frame so I can nail plasterboard sheets to cover the opening.What about the floor at the bottom of the opening. Do I need to place a piece of timber and nail this into the floor to span the gap? I sent some photos of the archway I'm not sure if they went through. 
>                               Thanks in advance Zippo.

  I suspect the steel you refer to is just the corner set used when plastering, you will be removing this when you cut around the edge. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## CPE W&C

The arch is marked and then cut after the plaster is installed. Usually the 'arch' part(top part) is then timbered out so the plaster on the inside of the arch has fixing points, then the arch beads are installed and coated with basecoat x2 and topcoat x1. 
If you want to fill the archway in, you need to rip the beads off, then stand up a sheet(get someone to hold it)against the arch and scribe the back of the sheet with a pencil. Carefully cut sheet and then lay onto another sheet and cut as well. When both are good fits, you need to frame it out. You can use timber or metal for this. By the looks of that arch, youd need a length of 92mm track and 3 x 2.4m x 92mm studs. Youd of course have to site measure that though and go with whats best. Heres the rest step by step: 
- Fit already cut sheets
- Prefill around arch with basecoat/cornice cement(if it needs it)
- Tape joins in
- Second coat joins making sure you trowel out joins sufficiently
- Topcoat joins
- Sand when dry 
Usually when im filling in an archway, the joins will end up being around 600mm wide after trowelling so as they are feathered out properly. This is crucial especially with glancing light... Some plasterers leave the beads on, but im not one of them.

----------

